# The Phylogeny Of Turtles



## N2TORTS (Feb 25, 2014)

A very cool interactive link :


On October of 2009, the Royal Tyrrell Museum, in Alberta Ca, will recognize the contributions of Gene Gaffney to the study of fossil turtles by bringing together paleontologists, geologists, and science enthusiasts from around the world to share the results of recent research on fossil turtles
Check it out ... very interesting ...............
http://research.amnh.org/users/esg/


----------



## julietteq (Feb 25, 2014)

Very interesting !


----------



## OctopusMagic (Feb 26, 2014)

Awesome! Thank you for sharing


----------



## AnnV (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## cdmay (Feb 28, 2014)

Gaffney is probably the number one fossil turtle expert in the world. He knows his subject.


----------

